# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تفاوت معدل کل دیپلم با معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم!

## Dr.kernel

*سلام
تو فرم ثبت نام کنکور 92 هم از ما معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو میخواد هم معدل کل دیپلم!
کسی میدونه معدل کل دیپلم چیه؟
کجا نوشته؟
از کجا باید بیاریم؟*

----------


## Sajad TbT

داخل کارنــامه نهــایی هستش !! داخل معدل کل نمرات مستمر و نمرات ترم اولتون هم تاثیر گذاشته و عموما بیشتر از معدل کتبی هستش ! 
ولی بعید میدونم بخواد معدل کل رو !!!

----------


## IranSatellite

بله هم معدل کل رو میخواد و هم معدل کتبی دیپلم که هر دو در کارنامه سال سوم (دیپلم) موجود هست.
معدل کتبی که همون معدل درس های نهایی سوم شماست که امتحان دادید و معدل کل هم معدل کل تمامی درس ها از سال اول تا سوم هست که اون هم تو کارنامه هست.

----------


## Dr.kernel

> بله هم معدل کل رو میخواد و هم معدل کتبی دیپلم که هر دو در کارنامه سال سوم (دیپلم) موجود هست.
> معدل کتبی که همون معدل درس های نهایی سوم شماست که امتحان دادید و معدل کل هم معدل کل تمامی درس ها از سال اول تا سوم هست که اون هم تو کارنامه هست.


*تو کارنامه ای که مئدرسه به ما داد فقط معدل کل دروس سال سوم رو نوشته...
این معدل دروس اول تا سوم رو اگه از دفتردار مدرسه بخوام میتونه بهم بده؟*

----------


## الینا

سلام هردو در گواهی نامه پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه نوشته شده

----------


## Pegah

*وای...یعنی معدل هر سه سال تو کنکور تاثیر داره؟*

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

بله. معدل کل ، معدل سه سال اول ، دوم و سوم هست که در بعضی موارد نیاز هست بهش.
معدل کتبی هم معدل امتحانات نهایی هست.

----------

